# The Cliffs Club vs The Cliffs Resort



## timesharer (May 23, 2010)

What are the differences between The Cliffs Club and the Cliffs Resort in Kauaii?  The have the same address.  Are they under the same board?   If they are in the same buildings, do the units have have the same quality?  The Cliffs Club has the RCI gold crown award, but the the Cliffs Resort does not.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chellej (May 23, 2010)

They are they same resort.  One the ownership is a 52 week float the other has I believe three seasons and floats within the seasons.  If you search you can find which units/buildings are owned under each.  To an exchanger, there really isn't a difference. Same checkin and amenities


----------



## dude-luv (May 23, 2010)

*Specific differences*

Here is some info from an old post I made eons ago:

Here is what was posted here a while ago:

If your check-in is Friday and you belong to the Cliffs Club then request one of 8304, 8305, 9106, 9204, 9205, 9206, 9301, 9304 or 9305. If you own a one bedroom and loft (two bathroom sleeps 6) then the units are 8304, 8305, 9301, 9304 or 9305.

If your check-in is Friday and you belong to the Cliffs Resort then you can only request 8105, 8302 and 9101.

If your check-in is Saturday and you belong to the Cliffs Club then you can request 8102, 8202, 8206, 8303, 9105 or 9303. Only 8303 and 9303 are one bedroom plus loft.

If your check-in is Saturday and you belong to the Cliffs Resort then you won't get anything in buildings 8 or 9.

If your check-in is Sunday and you belong to the Cliffs Club then request 8106.

There is no other inventory for buildings 8 and 9.

Here is a complete inventory for Sunday check-in:

Cliffs Club Units: 1109, 1205, 1210, 2204, 2209, 2308, 3103, 3202, 3207, 3308, 4102, 4105, 4203, 4208, 4210, 4307, 5107, 5202, 5203, 5204, 5208, 5304, 6102, 6204, 6205, 6206, 8106

Cliffs Resort Units: 3105, 3302, 4103, 4107, 4108, 4201, 4301, 5105


I also own Cliffs Club Plumeria season. Spring and Summer on North Shore are better than South Shore/Poipu due to calmer waves.

The first digit is building #. Second digit is the floor. Loft unit (1 1/2 BR) are only on 3rd floor (no elevator). Buildings 8 & 9 have the best view.

Dude


----------



## dude-luv (May 23, 2010)

*And from another more recent post*

Cliffs Clubs owners own within a season: Pikake Season (weeks 2 to 16), Plumeria Season (weeks 17 to 34) and Ginger/Protea Season (weeks 35 to 50). Consequently, if you are a member of the Cliffs Club, you can only reserve within your season.

Members of the Cliffs Resort can reserve during the entire year. The Cliffs Resort and the Cliffs Club occupy the same dwellings but have access to only certain rooms. From my experience, Cliffs Club owners have access to a much wider range of rooms within the complex and have more access to the premiere rooms in Buildings 8 and 9.

I own Plumeria Season at the Cliffs Club and if I want to stay during the Pikake Season I must go on a waiting list. It is virtually impossible to reserve out of your season as a member of the Cliffs Club. However, your chances of getting a room with a great view during your season increase substantially if you reserve well ahead of time because the inventory of available rooms with the Cliffs Club is greater.
dude-luv is online now Report this as Problem Post   	Reply With Quote


----------

